# drilling pen blanks



## bgtymrs (Nov 18, 2009)

what is the best way to drill thru acrylic pen blanks. i rencently bought a drill press and at what speed should i use to drill thru the acrylic blanks


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

I had problems when I first started drilling acrylics with bigger diameter bits. I don't have any problems anymore (knock on wood) and this is what I do/have learned. Turn it on wide open, put a block of wood directly under the blank so it gives something under to support it(I use a spare 1' x 2" piece of cedar I have), and clear out the junk every 1/2" or so. Hope that helps, like I said, once I started doing that I haven't had problems.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I drill all mine on the lathe at about 1200 rpm's. Clean out real often. That is the ones that I cast myself. Most of them already have the tube in them so no drilling there.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wide open on the drill press..with a drill press vise.. Use Willie's wood base idea most of the time..depends on which acrylic you are cutting as to whether it is inclined to bust out at the bottom.. Clear the hole about every quarter inch...

Get one of these vises below..mucho easier...

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DRILLCENT3.html


----------

